# What do you use to hide your eyes?



## nicjsb (May 29, 2008)

I've tried a sleeping mask but I've got a big nose and it doesn't cover so well. Any suggestions?


----------



## alexc (May 29, 2008)

Just close your eyes if you're lazy and don't want to go get something. Just make sure not to peek.


----------



## SkateTracker (May 29, 2008)

I use a head sweat band thingy, it doesn't go over the nose but it snugs the eyes tight enough that even if I tried to peek it'd be pretty hard.

So, you could try one of those.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 29, 2008)

I use a bandana.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (May 29, 2008)

Well im asian i dont need a blindfold hah.


----------



## hdskull (May 29, 2008)

put it under the table


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 29, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Well im asian i dont need a blindfold hah.



HAHAHAHHHAA!!!!!! Nice one!!

Anyway, i just use a Beanie.


----------



## Simboubou (May 29, 2008)

I use two eyelids.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 29, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Well im asian i dont need a blindfold hah.



Yeah, neither do I, apparently, but people still ask me to wear one for official solves.


----------



## shelley (May 30, 2008)

I use a sleep mask in competition. For 4x4 BLD I've been holding the cube under the table (in addition to the blindfold) to make it easier on the judge who would otherwise have to hold a piece of paper in front of my face for 10 minutes.


----------



## curious (Oct 29, 2009)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Well im asian i dont need a blindfold hah.



You are one funny person. You remind me of the guy who first replied to the thread
'kids cubing and love'
in the off topic discussion


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 29, 2009)

Did you notice that you're bumping a more than one your old thread?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 29, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> Did you notice that you're bumping a more than one your old thread?



And? It's better than creating a completely new thread.

On Topic: Some old swimming goggles painted black would do the trick.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2009)

My eyelids.


----------



## calekewbs (Oct 29, 2009)

I use a bandana too.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> I use a bandana.



banana peels are slippery


----------



## Owen (Nov 3, 2009)

Stefan Pochmann made a webpage about this... http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/blindfolds/


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 3, 2009)

Owen said:


> Stefan Pochmann made a webpage about this... http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/blindfolds/



the paper shield looks funny, but It's just a prototype. 
I close my eyes, but I don't do full BLD yet.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 3, 2009)

when playing poker Sunglasses


----------

